# hiding your plants



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 22, 2010)

so i was wondering, if the cops do knock on your door out of the blue what is the best way to dispose of your crop in a timely fashion? a shredder maybe? if you know of any ways please help


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it wld depend on crop size and what stage they are in...I don't think a shredder is the answer though...


----------



## gmo (Feb 22, 2010)

A shredder?  Just just made me spit pepsi through my nose.  Not trying to be mean, but really??:spit:

Edit --- I'm thinking your talking about a paper shredder, maybe not, but that's why I found it so funny.


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 23, 2010)

no i dont think a paper shredder is powerful enough. some other type of shredder but if they find THC residue on a shredder can they charge you for growing, any lawyers here?


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 23, 2010)

well if they are knocking and not busting in don't let them in for any reason without a warrant but just keep very calm and corporative saying things like, officer, i want to help you in anyway that i can but unless you are here serving a warrant i'm confused as to what this is about?

If they have a warrant you made a mistake along the way, probably a huge one or several little ones along the way usually by way of mouth and its to late no matter what you try and do other than trying to beam them up scotty.  

It is ridicules that this God given plant is illegal to the point the "crime" would cause a jail sentence. That is insane.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats why its great to have a shed away from the house to grow in. One flick of a switch and the whole shed goes up if you know what I mean!

Be safe

Cheers!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Thats why its great to have a shed away from the house to grow in. One flick of a switch and the whole shed goes up if you know what I mean!
> 
> Be safe
> 
> Cheers!!!



 Then there is an added charges of destroying evidence and arson:holysheep:

If you would have told no one, the cops would not be knocking.


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok fitst thing you do is flower, dry and cure. Now to efficently dispose of the...um..tender. Simply put in a bunch of tiny little papers and burn the evidence! Or if your worried about LEO ya might wanna scuttle the whole thing and wait till things blow over. Better safe than.....eating baloney sandwiches 2 times a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> well if they are knocking and not busting in don't let them in for any reason without a warrant but just keep very calm and corporative saying things like, officer, i want to help you in anyway that i can but unless you are here serving a warrant i'm confused as to what this is about?
> 
> If they have a warrant you made a mistake along the way, probably a huge one or several little ones along the way usually by way of mouth and its to late no matter what you try and do other than trying to beam them up scotty.
> 
> It is ridicules that this God given plant is illegal to the point the "crime" would cause a jail sentence. That is insane.



I would only add that if they are just knocking - don't answer. If they are there on official business and not selling tickets to the policemans ball or serving a court summons - and you answer and don't all them entry - they are just going to occupy your time till they have the search warrant in hand. I say don't answer - don't acknowledge you are at home. I've done it a couple of times and it got me the time I needed to resolve the issues on my terms- even if they "know" someone is in there they won't bust in unless they have their warrant or they smell it at the door. And at that point they are also at your back door, in your alley, and prolly watching from above as well.....


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope not destroying evidence if there is no evedence to recover and as long as the burn poses no threat to ones safty its mine to demo as i see fit as I am the one who owns it. But in other applications my way would be as PC stated.

be safe and stay safe.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you really have it set to blow via switch from the house?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Lets just say this

I only grow for my own needs. I have told nobody of my hobby not even my wife. I suffer from severe pain due to degenerative disc desease as well as bad ostio arthritis and i find mj helps with the pain and lets me sleep at night.

My operation as meny of you know here has gone from a small 2 plant system to an upgraded 4 plant system i am just getting up and running because the 2 plant system didnt provide enough to get me through the winter. My operation is a very tiny blip on the radar compaired to alot of other people here but on the same not my blip on the radar can very easily go GONE off the radar in a blink. It is not my intention to hurt anyone but I need my quality of life and mj helps me achieve this. I tell no one in the hopes that buy doing so people good or bad will leave me alone and we have no problems.

I have always said from day one joining this site.
TELL NO ONE AND SLEEP WITH BOTH EYES CLOSED AND EARS AT REST ALL NIGHT!

Be safe my friends and protect yourselves if the need arrises.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 23, 2010)

thebestofthecentury said:
			
		

> so i was wondering, if the cops do knock on your door out of the blue what is the best way to dispose of your crop in a timely fashion? a shredder maybe? if you know of any ways please help



I say if your worry then you need to Stop before it to late..
There is NO WAY to get rid of one plant or 100 plants the smell will Always get yea as soon as you start to move the plant or plants to destroy..

As they say Don't answer the door for NO reason. !  If the cops have a warrant, do you think they are going to knock and wait for the door to be open.?  No they are going to BUST that door Down with there power driver..


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 23, 2010)

lol your right flyinghigh but i thought about it and my plans are clear to all senses besides word of mouthi told my brother in law which used to smoke pot i had to tell my sister because she insisted, she's pretty cool she's 21 and doesn't live with me and i told this other guy that i had just met, he knows which apartment building im in but doesnt know which one and i didnt tell him where i was growing he just caught me by saying so, what do you do on ur computer? i think i might of even told him im practicing for the cannabis cup and then there is u guys


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Well you will be gone soon thebestofthecentry, I am sad to say you will eventualy get busted. thats just my opinion but the old saying is true and proven

If you tell 2 friends and they tell 2 friends who then tell 2 friends etc etc etc... you will be pegged.

Sorry for your inevetable missfortune.

cheers!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

if they knock on the door and dont have a warrant and then they leave to get one this is what you do.

call 2 friends over fill a couple of garbage with clothes have them leave with them and head in 2 different directions, after 15 min call them, did they get
pulled over? if not load up your car and dump it in the forest. if they did get pulled over your done try to shread and flush a few to lower your charge.


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Bud ......you forgot to tell channel 4. Scrap your grow! Your not only inviting leo but your inviting a robbery as well. When one of those people get in trouble guess who they WILL give up to save thier neck? First rule of thumb. Tell no one! Thats what this site is fer. Family or friends, will turn if there is no other option. If 2 people know about your grow. More than likely, after that second person has had a few drinks or in a buzzed state, has accidentally let it slip and now 5-10 people know. See where i'm going with this.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL

dman1234 I know you from somewhere?

Cheers!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> dman1234 I know you from somewhere?
> 
> Cheers!!!


 


  LOL      what do ya mean?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

I am familiar with your proceedure I cant remember why, but i am aware of that technique.

Cheers!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

ohhhh you spooked me for a second... this is not the place you wanna here
" I know you "  LOL if ya know what i mean.

i didnt think it up i read it somwhere? not sure where, if you read it too it was probably on this site somwhere.

Peace


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

No worries dman!
Sorry to freak you out and your right you dont want to hear that here LOL
I probably did read it somewhere.

Cheers my friend!!!


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 23, 2010)

can they get a warrant soley by word of mouth?


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 23, 2010)

thebestofthecentury said:
			
		

> can they get a warrant soley by word of mouth?



I agree that it would be difficult but not impossible for sure. All it takes is a young "crime" fighter trying to make a name for themselves. 

Never taunt the cops bro. tell whoever you told that you're a nut case and don't know what you speak of.


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 24, 2010)

yea i should do that


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't get why you would tell someone you don't even know???  What was your thinking on this????

On a side note, a friend of mine had some seedlings growing on his side porch when the cops came to visit, they talked with my buddy about them, but left them set while they went around back to look for bigger plants.  While they were around back looking for something that wasn't there, my buddy yanked up the seedlings wadded them into a little ball, and threw it in the grass...lol

When the cops came back around they were not happy to find no seedlings...my buddy stuck to his story about not knowing what they were talking about.  They threatened him with tampering with evidence, he says "what evidence" and that was the end of that...well other than the fact that he ended up moving from that town because he was constantly harrassed.

I would scrap that grow if I were you who told too many....let it fade to a distant memory for those you told, and strat again in a yr or so...and this time don't tell anyone.


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 24, 2010)

do you think that the cops are going to come anyways?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

They are not knocking yet?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 25, 2010)

You have told people my friend 
They will come eventualy! You better shut her down for a year or two.

Cheers!!!


----------



## KoDak (Jun 25, 2011)

gmo said:
			
		

> A shredder?  Just just made me spit pepsi through my nose.  Not trying to be mean, but really??:spit:
> 
> Edit --- I'm thinking your talking about a paper shredder, maybe not, but that's why I found it so funny.



no offense but that was funny.  shredder? lmao


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

FWIW, i once had a long conversation with an attorney about this one years ago.  i asked if you rigged some sort of hydrogen peroxide system (or something worse like an acid) which would effectively melt the plants in a grow room, would the cops still be able to bust you for running a grow?  i figured that if you don't have a plant material which can be tested to be cannabis you didn't have a crime.  duh.

he said "Nope - you'd still get prosecuted.  You'd still have grow lights, timers, fertilizers, containers, etc which would constitute the rest of what they would need to convince a judge you were running a grow."  plus they'd hit you with destroying evidence making the charges worse.

you could shred everything in sight but you can't shred a light system without some kinda dramatic machinery.

plus he said that spraying the grow with anything would just scare the poopers out of LEO when he comes in, leading to hazardous waste crews and all sorts of pissed off law people.  its like shooting your neighbors meerkat with your only bullet and standing there with your .22 when the police come.  you say "but i have no ammo so it couldn't have been me".  ain't going work...


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> FWIW, i once had a long conversation with an attorney about this one years ago. i asked if you rigged some sort of hydrogen peroxide system (or something worse like an acid) which would effectively melt the plants in a grow room, would the cops still be able to bust you for running a grow? i figured that if you don't have a plant material which can be tested to be cannabis you didn't have a crime. duh.
> 
> he said "Nope - you'd still get prosecuted. You'd still have grow lights, timers, fertilizers, containers, etc which would constitute the rest of what they would need to convince a judge you were running a grow." plus they'd hit you with destroying evidence making the charges worse.
> 
> ...



 Not to be argumentative, but if LEO walked in on a grow room with no MJ plants, there is no crime. Many people grow vegtables indoor, with very simular setups.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2011)

hXXp://www.wimp.com/thisshredder/ <--- theres your shredder sssc' ..  but "IMO" shredding is pointless anyway.. They still have the plant material as evidence, it's just a lot easier for them to box up 'n carry out now ..


barkbuster.. it's called "Conspiracy"..


> Conspiracy cases are defined as cases in which two or more persons agree to commit a crime or to perpetrate an illegal act. The end may be legal, but the planned means are illegal. For example, two persons making a plan to steal bread from a supermarket (illegal) to donate to a local food bank (legal) would be guilty of conspiracy. While intent is key in any federal conspiracy case, *only &#8220;general intent&#8221; to violate the law is necessary; proof of the defendants&#8217; specific intent to violate the law is not needed,* only an agreement to engage in an illegal act.
> 
> U.S.C. Title 18, Chapter 19 prohibits conspiracies to defraud the United States, conspiracies to impede or injure an officer, and conspiracies to commit violent crimes. However, conspiracy is prohibited in several other federal statutes. *It is important to note that an actual crime is not necessary to prosecute a conspiracy case &#8211; only the stated intent to break the law.* This means that even if the ultimate crime was not committed, the conspirators can be prosecuted under federal law. However, most states have laws that prevent conspiracy charges to be pressed if no actions were taken to actually carry out the conspiracy. This prevents people from effectively being prosecuted for having thoughts of breaking the law. While this caveat does prevent some conspiracy cases from going to court, it does not reduce the severity of a conspiracy claim. In many cases, conspiracy to commit a crime such as murder is regarded as a crime as severe as murder itself.
> 
> Conspiracy crimes can include conspiracy to engage in criminal activity such as money laundering, conspiracy to violate federal laws, or* conspiracy to manufacture drugs *or weapons. The federal maximum penalty for conspiracy is five years in prison; however, this may be compounded by other state and federal violations. Depending on the nature of the conspiracy, it may be prosecuted by different entities including the FBI, Department of Justice, or state and local law agencies.


----------

